# Topics > Data processing, data science, big data >  Global Big Data Conference

## Airicist

globalbigdataconference.com

youtube.com/globalbigdata

facebook.com/globalbigdataconference

twitter.com/bigdataconf

linkedin.com/company/globalbigdataconference

----------

